# Kelly Controller Current meter error



## austinf (Nov 16, 2020)

jclos said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I have been trying to search information about "Current Meter Err" failure but I did not find anything.
> 
> ...



Hey I know this is a very old thread, but did you ever find out what the error was? We have the same issue with a KLS 8080I.


----------



## Serjeo (Mar 25, 2019)

YES greetings from 2022 Y Same error 
Hey I know this is a very old thread, but did you ever find out what the error was? 
We have the same issue with a KLS 8080I.


----------

